# Cannot open include file: 'browser-panel.hpp': No such file or directory



## Ratzz (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi,
I am new to OBS . I followed https://obsproject.com/wiki/Install-Instructions to build the OBS project. I have generated the .sln from the CMake.
When building the project I get the error message "Cannot open include file: 'browser-panel.hpp': No such file or directory".Is this OBS related error? I googled the error and did not find any help.
How can I solve it?
I am working on win10 64bit, VS2017, Qt 5.9.2 and OBS Studio 22.0.2.

Edit: Its related to plugin https://github.com/obsproject/obs-browser/tree/master/panel
But I have not used any plugin and have not edited the source which I found here  https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 12, 2018)

You _must_ pull the submodules when pulling the git repository so that you get the obs-browser code, which is now required to be present to build OBS.  The command "git clone --recursive https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio.git" should do that for you, unless you omitted the "--recursive" part.

Why are you building OBS from source?  I might move this to a development sub-forum.


----------



## Ratzz (Sep 12, 2018)

@RytoEX Thanks for the reply
I have not downloaded the source using command line . I have downloaded as .zip and then extracted.
Can I place the https://github.com/obsproject/obs-browser to the .../plugins/obs-browser folder??Will that work?


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 12, 2018)

You can do that, and it _should_ work.  However, if you are building from source, using git is highly recommended over downloading static source archives.  You can even use a GUI for git rather than using command line, if that's what you prefer.  There are plenty of good GUI packages for git.

Again, why are you building OBS from source?  What are you doing that requires you to build OBS from source?


----------



## Ratzz (Sep 12, 2018)

@RytoEX 
Thanks for the reply. I used git command and all the sub directory has been copied.
I am just trying to modify and use OBS.


----------

